# Las Vegas taxi drivers to boycott Strip hotels



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.ktnv.com/news/las-vegas...s-vegas-taxi-drivers-will-boycott-strip-hotel









The battle between taxi cabs and rideshare companies continues on the Las Vegas Strip this weekend.

A grassroots group known as Vegas Drivers Unite claim they have started to boycott several different Strip hotel-casinos in an effort to fight back against rideshare companies like Uber and Lyft.

On their website, the group says participating cabbies plan not to pick up any passenger from New York-New York hotel-casino for 72 hours starting Thursday morning and continuing every week for the rest of the month.

Last month, the group said they boycotted the Bellagio and next month they plan to boycott Mandalay Bay and Delano.

The grassroots group said they are fighting back against the takeover of rideshare companies.

Earlier this year, the Taxi Cab Authority released numbers showing a decline in taxi ridership in 2017. They claim ridership has been declining the past three years and millions of dollars are being lost.

Vegas Drivers Unite said they hope by not showing up at these locations, then casinos, hotels and community leaders will take notice of the importance of taxis and drive rideshare companies out of the resort corridor.

Las Vegas local Sierra Snow said she preferred taking rideshares because they are "cheaper".

"It has been years [since I've taken a taxi]," Snow said.

While out-of-towner Doug Jim said he preferred the convenience of a taxi cab even if he has to pay extra fees.

"I paid extra fees but my taxi driver had a big kerfuffle with the Uber drivers, so I'm kind of on his side," Jim said.

13 Action News did reach out to Vegas Drivers Unite to get an idea of how many drivers were participating in the boycott but have not heard back. Drivers are not required to participate as it is a grassroots effort.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Las Vegas taxi drivers were notorious for illegally long hauling customers to the tune of several million dollars per year. They have themselves to blame.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

who cares, girl in pink is built for fun!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Boycott of hotels.....lol

Goodluck with that one!!!!....I'm sure Uber/Lyft drivers will be smiling like butchers dogs at surge rates.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> Boycott of hotels.....lol
> 
> Goodluck with that one!!!!....I'm sure Uber/Lyft drivers will be smiling like butchers dogs at surge rates.


What is surge rates ?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

That's funny.. 23 of the 77 taxi drivers that are left are going to refuse business from people coming out of casinos, because they are mad at a San Francisco company that everyone already hates.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The casinos hate Uber. From all reports, Uber drivers block entrances and ignore protocol.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> ignore protocol


Uber drivers don't know protocol. Valets and cabbies have had a quid pro quo understanding for years. No such relationship exists with Uber drivers.

Couple of the large casino properties in my town are getting on board. They have convenient designated Uber pick/drop locations. I'm sure the rest and Vegas will follow suit.

No offense, rideshare is just cheaper and better than traditional cabs. I've learned this from my riders.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uber drivers don't know protocol. Valets and cabbies have had a quid pro quo understanding for years. No such relationship exists with Uber drivers.
> 
> Couple of the large casino properties in my town are getting on board. They have convenient designated Uber pick/drop locations. I'm sure the rest and Vegas will follow suit.
> 
> No offense, rideshare is just cheaper and better than traditional cabs. I've learned this from my riders.


Your entire post contradicts itself. Thank you for slamming my point home.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

That's like doing Lyft and Uber driver favor 😆 
They try to get Hotel kick Uber and Lyft off front door but it seems they losing battle. And I got a dash cam because bunch Taxi driver don't use signal light and aggressive lane changing...


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Hopefully, they will be able to reach a fair and equitable resolution.


----------

